# Partagas Shorts versus Super Partagas



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm finishing the last half-inch of my first Party Short. Very good smoke, no bad flavors. But, I don't think its worth the $7 I payed for a single(I'd pay $4.50 tops). I'm wondering how they compare to the cheaper Super Partagas. Thanks in advance for the insight!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

The 07 Supers are smoking very good right now. You may also want to check out the PC Especiales.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

snowboardin58 said:


> I'm finishing the last half-inch of my first Party Short. Very good smoke, no bad flavors. But, I don't think its worth the $7 I payed for a single(I'd pay $4.50 tops). I'm wondering how they compare to the cheaper Super Partagas. Thanks in advance for the insight!


Believe I paid $4.16 each for mine, shipped....

Party shorts have been awesome out the box, though I'm going to give them a year and see how they do, I've heard if they can last that long they get better.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't buy these in singles anymore. You need them by the cab. :ss


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

burninator said:


> Don't buy these in singles anymore. You need them by the cab. :ss


He's right...unless you WANT to pay double what they're worth, y'know, just to help Fidel buy a better casket. There are several deals to be found right now where you can get a decent cab price or a multi box deal on a couple dress boxes for about the same price, and it's a good price.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I balked at the $7 too. Is that what they are getting for a single? Wow, you shouldn't be paying much north of $4 for them shipped to your door by the cab. Split with a buddy, they are a great value at that price IMHO.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

OOPS, I think I am so funny, I don't answer the original question. I think I am SC from CA.
No, you should not compare the short to the Super, SP can't compare to the full body and rich taste of the short. Nor the draw, apparently. One is a machine made that is now exclusively made by hand, but it seems you can't take the machine made lack of imagination out of the handmade version. The ones I have had from summer 07 are pretty bland, but they might be trasitioning into something now and taste that way for a reason.  But no, the short is the much superior cigar, IMHO.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

05 Party Shorts are smoking wonderful right now! The Super Party is a great smoke, but I would always choose the Short over it any day.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I think there is no comparison between Shorts and the SP and mille fleur. Shorts are just a little more expenive (50 cents per stick?) but are really a nice smoke. The SP is bland and MF is downright unsmokeable to me.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Shorts .


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I had this question myself a couple months back looking for a Partagas that compared the short since they were out of stock everywhere I went. I am glad I waited for the shorts to come back in stock...they are excellent....:tu


----------

